# Migration de Thunderbird vers Mail



## Matthieu.Durand (30 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

je cherche &#224; migrer de thunderbird vers Mail et je suis assez bloqu&#233; par l'import dans Mail. Quelqu'un a-t-il d&#233;ja fait cel&#224;?

savez-vous comment faire pour importer des .eml, des .mbox g&#233;n&#233;r&#233; par Tb?

Merci d'avance

Logiciels "internet" -> forum "Internet" ! Let's go.


----------



## divoli (30 Janvier 2007)

J'ai répondu sur le forum de Geckozone.


----------



## Matthieu.Durand (1 Février 2007)

Merci pour cette réponse, qui m'a permis de migrer en 15" sans erreurs.

Matthieu


----------



## arthurnevil (1 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

je change de mac, je cherche à comprendre comment en reinstallant Thunderbird sur le nouveau je peux réintegrer tous mes anciens messages entrants, envoyés, adresses

merci


----------



## redsquare (2 Octobre 2009)

Pouvez vous me redonner la solution, SVP ?

Le lien en direction de Geckozone est mort !

Merkiii !


----------

